# Wie wird die Story genau weiter gehen?



## faustodins (4. Juli 2008)

Hallo Diablo Fans !

Ich frage mich schon die ganze Zeit, seit dem Diablo III angekündigt wurde, wie wird die Story denn eigendlich weiter gehen?
Jeder von euch eingefleischten Diablo spielern müsste wissen das es ja nicht nur die drei übel gibt!
In Diablo 1 war es nur Diablo. In Diablo II + LoD waren es dann schon fünf! Um sie mal beim Namen zu nennen: Diablo, Mephisto, Baal, Andariel und Duriel.
Wer von euch die Urversion von Diablo 1 hatte der hat sicher auch so ein schönes Buch gehabt wo die Rede von 7 Übeln war... diese sieben Übel nannten sich Diablo, Mephisto, Baal, Duriel, Andariel( wie bereits bekannt)... und jetzt kommts : Azmodan und Belial !!! 

Und von genau den Beiden war bisher noch nicht eine Spur zu sehen! Ich würde sagen das diese beiden nur auf den tot dieser 5 gewartet haben um nun freie Bahn zu haben um ihre schreckenstaten umzusetzen und  nun der Welt Tot und Zertörung bringen. Ich denke das diese 2 oberen Dämonen noch eine Rolle spielen werden und das müsste ja folglich in Diablo III passieren, da es die anderen ja schon an den kragen ging  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also was haltet ihr davon ? Für mich wäre es schon eine logische vollendung der Story. 

MFG und lasst euch mal gehen =) will mal wissen wie ihr so denkt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexxar-Logipriest (4. Juli 2008)

Also ich will nur hoffen, dass jetzt nicht wieder so waws kommt, dass Diablo wiederbelebt wird oder so, weils langsam unglaubwürdig wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
*
Edit: Ok, ich nehms zurueck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## AlexChico1308 (4. Juli 2008)

Wenn Diablo nicht wiederbelebt wird, wieso heißt es dann Diablo 3 und nicht [RandomDemon] III.
Es geht doch hauptsächlich um Diablo den Herrn des Schreckens. Ein Diablo III ohne Diablo hat doch keinen Sinn.


----------



## AbyssWarrior (4. Juli 2008)

Doch need einen Diablo in dem Spiel, egal wie nervig oder hart ( D2 auf Hölle, ich hasse seine Abgrundsoldaten mit eiserner Jungfrau ;D) war, er ist kult was wäre das Spiel ohne den Namensgeber.^^
Ich vermute das Tyrael nach der Zerstörung des Weltsteins korrumpiert wurde und auch mit zu den Gegnern gehört, wäre mal was neues.


----------



## Deathstyle (4. Juli 2008)

Diablo, wiederbeleben? Du machst dich unglaubwürdig ;P - Der war nie tot.. Sein Seelenstein ist zerstört, ob das schon reicht?
Bei D1 ist er aber auch nicht einfach gestorben - sollte er also wiederbelebt werden wärs das erste mal.
Die Dämonen konnten nichteinmal von den Horadrim getötet, sondern nur gebannt werden und ein Diablo ohne Diablo wäre ehrlich gesagt noch viel unglaubwürdiger.

Diablo, Baal und Mephisto müssten eigentlich noch leben..
Btw waren Azmodan und Belial nur niedere Dämonen? Da bin ich mir aber nicht sicher, also berichtigt es bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Wir haben beide recht, Azmodan und Belial sind zwar niedere Dämonen, gehören aber zu den großen Übeln.


----------



## Kujasann (4. Juli 2008)

äääähm also ich kann mich nicht erinnern das andariel und duriel zu den übeln dazugehörte andariel war eine dämonenkönigin und duriel soweit ich weiss nur ein überdämon der gerufen wurde um das grab von tal rasha zu bewachen ... diablo mephisto und baal waren DIE 3 übel diees in d2+LoD zu bekämpfen galt 
korrigiert nich falls ich mich irre aber laut meines wissens war es so

MFG Kujasann


----------



## Deathstyle (4. Juli 2008)

Naja, Duriel und Andariel sind wie Belial und Azmodan eigentlich niedere Dämonen welche gegen Diablo, Baal und Mephisto revoltiert haben.

Btw. schaut euch mal die Artworks von Blizzard an, z. B. Seite 2 oben rechts (drauf klicken bitte) und das darunter. Für mich sind das starke Hinweise auf den Meteoriten der auf die Kirche von Diablos ersten Auftritt einschlägt.. nun, zerstört sieht die ja nun nicht gerade aus und der der den Meteor abgekriegt hat.. naja schaut euch das Artwork darunter an.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (4. Juli 2008)

Naja kann gut sein das die 2 neuen da vorkommen aber ein Diablo ohne Diablo als endboss ist kein Diablo^^


----------



## Mirdoìl (4. Juli 2008)

Wie soll Tyreal die seiten wechseln??? Er isn engel^^

Naja zu Diablo gehört einfach Diablo... vllt. war er nie tot sondern nur aus seiner körperlichen Hülle befreit...


----------



## -bloodberry- (5. Juli 2008)

Nur weil Tyrael ein Engel ist, muss er nicht zwangsläufig auf der Seite der "Guten" stehen.
Lies am besten mal ein paar der Diablo Bücher, in diesem Fall die "Sin War" Trilogie, da wirst du ein paar Überaschungen erleben, was das betrifft. ;D


----------



## Gen91 (5. Juli 2008)

Wie wäre wieder ein Kampf gegen alle drei großen Übel, so wie das Event bei Dia2 in Tristram? Auf jeden Fall sollten sie ein paar tolle kleinen Sachen rein bringen, ob dann so story relevant oder logisch ist mir da eigentlich egal, obwohl story schon schön wäre.


----------



## MadRedCap (5. Juli 2008)

Noob schrieb:


> Wie soll Tyreal die seiten wechseln??? Er isn engel^^
> 
> Naja zu Diablo gehört einfach Diablo... vllt. war er nie tot sondern nur aus seiner körperlichen Hülle befreit...



Dann warst du wohl noch nie im 4. Akt von Diablo II und hast den dortigen Engel getötet, den sie korrumpiert haben (Namen aufgrund eigener Fahrlässigkeit vergessen).
Belial, Duriel, Azmodan und Andariel haben gegen Diablo, Mephisto und Baal rebelliert, weil sie deren Pläne falsch verstanden haben, die menschlichen Seelen in Besitzt zu bringen. Daraufhin wurden die drei grossen Übel in die Welt der Sterblichen verbannt und dort von den Engeln und den Horadrim in die Seelensteine gefangen genommen. 
Azmodan und Belial fehlen wirklich noch, um auch alle Grossen Übel einmal bekämpft zu haben. Aber es kann ja auch mal sein, dass ein neues, bis dato unbekanntes Übel die Bildfläche betritt. Aber ansonsten gebe ich allen Vorpostern recht, ein Diablo ohne Diablo ist kein Diablo.
Ach ja, die Site ist recht emfpehlenstwert, wenn man den ersten Teil nicht gespielt hat und auch noch ein wenig über den Krieg der Sünden erfahren will: http://diablo3.ingame.de/spiel/story/


so far...


----------



## Dietrich (5. Juli 2008)

@MadRedCap

"Izual" schimpft sich der böse Engel!

MfG

Dietrich


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (5. Juli 2008)

Ich hoffe dass Blizzard das gut umsetzt, wobei sie bis jetzt immer Gameplay und Story gut aufeinander zugebogen haben so dass man nirgendwo abstriche machen musste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (5. Juli 2008)

Nur um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden. Baal, Mephisto und natürlich Diablo waren/sind die drei Großen Übel, die völlig unangefochten über die Hölle geherrscht haben. Die kleineren Übel, also Andariel und Konsorten konnten nur zusammen die Drei Erzbösen aus dem Höllenpfuhl vertreiben. 

Da die verschiedenen Helden aber schon den drei "Obermackern" eins aufs Dach gegeben haben, kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, dass es dann zu einem Kampf mit zweitklassigen Dämonen kommt. 
Übrigens, im Heft vom ersten Diablo steht diese Vorgeschichte wunderschön illustriert auch drin. 

P.S.: Wer wohl stärker ist, Diablo oder Kil'Jaeden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (5. Juli 2008)

Kil'jaeden ist doch Peanutz.. lass den Kerl bitte im WoW Universum -.-

Finde die Idee, dass man Belial und Azmodan als kleinere Bosse besiegt, klasse. Wurde überhaupt der Seelenstein von Diablo vernichtet? - Ich habe nur davon gehört, dass Mephistos Seelenstein von uns vernichtet wurde.


----------



## Kevvulk (5. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Kil'jaeden ist doch Peanutz.. lass den Kerl bitte im WoW Universum -.-
> 
> Finde die Idee, dass man Belial und Azmodan als kleinere Bosse besiegt, klasse. Wurde überhaupt der Seelenstein von Diablo vernichtet? - Ich habe nur davon gehört, dass Mephistos Seelenstein von uns vernichtet wurde.



Also in der Endsequenz war auch von Diablos Seelenstein die Rede.

Also mich würde es auch interessieren wie sie die Story weiteraufbauen, in Diablo 1 endete die Story ja mit einen Cliffhanger, aber bei Diablo 2 klang das am ende fast wie "Große Übel auf ewig verbannt". Die Sache mit den Weltenstein (hat das Ding etwa Ähnlichkeit mit den Weltenbaum von Warcraft ?^^) kann natürlich ein Hauptbestandteil der Story sein.

EDIT: Also ganz klar Diablo ist stärker, die Wacraft Dämonen sind doch alles nur Kuscheltiere in Gegensatz zu Diablos Family ^^


----------



## Teax51 (5. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Kil'jaeden ist doch Peanutz.. lass den Kerl bitte im WoW Universum -.-
> 
> Finde die Idee, dass man Belial und Azmodan als kleinere Bosse besiegt, klasse. Wurde überhaupt der Seelenstein von Diablo vernichtet? - Ich habe nur davon gehört, dass Mephistos Seelenstein von uns vernichtet wurde.




Also bedenken wir auch mal das Engel ja eigentlich Böse sind , wenn man daran denkt das sie die Menschen beinah auslöschen wollten. Und Diablo wird sicherlich vorkommen , denn wenn der Spieletitel schon so lautet wäre es ja unsinnig ihn wegzulassen^^ . Könnt mir gut vorstellen das diese 2 Niederen Dämonen Tyrael zur Bösen seite überzeugen und der die Eisschicht , ( die er über die Hölle gelegt hat ) wieder wegmacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ich könnt mir auch ganz gut vorstellen das er als Engel neue Weltensteine erschaffen könnte die ihnen es erlaubt auf Erden zu wandeln.

Ansonsten wäre meine letzte Idee das man halt nun dabei ist die letzten schergen Diablos auszurotten , wobei das eigentlich nur ein unsinniges Gemetzelspiel wäre.


----------



## HGVermillion (5. Juli 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> P.S.: Wer wohl stärker ist, Diablo oder Kil'Jaeden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Diablo, wieso? ganz einfach.

Kil´Jaeden hat die Brennende Legion hinter sich, Diablo die Hölle... hallo! die  >>> Hölle!! <<<. Dagegen kann so ein kleiner Karnevalsverein wie die Brennende Legion nicht anstinken.

Und Tyrael wird leider nicht helfen können neue Weltensteine zu erschaffen da er warscheinlich aus den Himmlischen Gefilden verstoßen wurde, ihm wurde ja verboten sich in die Angelegenheiten der Menschen einzumischen, und ich denke mal das die Vernichtung des Weltensteins von Gott usw. als große einmischung verstanden wird, warscheinlich wird er dem Helden helfen, um seine Tat wieder gut zu machen.


----------



## klossbruehe (5. Juli 2008)

Ich denke, dass einfach irgendwelche Dämonen nach Tristram kommen, weil der Schutz durch den Weltstein ja weg ist und jetzt alle Dämonen einfach da rein latschen können. Meiner Meinung nach also so etwas wie in Act 5 in LoD.


----------



## faustodins (5. Juli 2008)

Also das mit Tyrael wäre auch mal eine feine sache.... Izual ist auch ein gefallener Erzengel der dem Himmel den rücken gekehrt hat und sich den höllenmächten angeschlossen hat. Vielleicht wird Tyrael ja auch ein Verräter. Aber mal zum Weltenstein, hieß es nicht das durch die Zerstörung des Weltensteins die ebenen von Unseren Welt und von der Hölle gebrochen wurden? das heist die hölle ergießt sich wie eine flut über die unsere welt und so könnte es sein das die beiden Dämonen Belial und Azmodan unsere welt heimuschen! Wie jeder weis sind Seelensteine nur ein gefäß um die seele zu bannen. aber ich glaube es hieß das man seelensteine durch magie auch wieder erzeugen kann ... warum sollte man auch nicht durch ein finsteres ritual nicht auch diablos Seelenstein wiedererschaffen, ihn dann in einen körper rammen und somit Diablo wieder freizusetzen! Schließlich ist D2 20 jahre her und die beiden letzetn Belial und Azmodan könnten evtl was mit der auferstehung Diablos zu tun haben o.O schließlich bräuchten sie nur einen Menschen, den Seelen tein und ihn dann in deren Kopf rammen. Man sovieles erfinden , die lösung weis nur Blizzard und ich hoffe sie lassen sie was richtig spannendes einfallen =)

MFG


----------



## KainvonNosgoth (5. Juli 2008)

also das diablo mit bei is ja klar sonst wärs unlogisch
außerdem würde ich ja sagen is diablo schon im trailer zu sehen^^

ich hoffe das mephisto und baal auch wieder dabei sind
besonders mephisto hat mir gefallen und ich hatte den eindruck er spielt da so nen bissle die führerrolle

von den anderen beiden dämonen hab ich zwar noch nichts gehört
aber dass die dann irgendwelche bosse sind ist anzunehmen

das tyrael mit bei is geh ich auhc mal von aus entweder wieder als unserer helfer
oder halt irgendwie verdorben

wie genau diablo zurück kommt wird man dann sehen

aber mal ehrlich wie ihr schon sagtet diablo is der Herr der HÖLLE
den kann man net einfach so umhauen das der nie wieder kommt
das BÖSE lebt ewig^^


----------



## Jessica_Alba_fan (19. Juli 2008)

faustodins schrieb:


> Izual ist auch ein gefallener Erzengel der dem Himmel den rücken gekehrt hat und sich den höllenmächten angeschlossen hat.




Izual wird von beiden Seiten verstoßen...vom Himmel da er ja korrumpiert wurde und von der Hölle da er ja einst ein Erzengel war und sie ihm nicht so ganz trauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

